# Rho immune globulin



## becca12 (May 8, 2009)

Hello,

A coder and I had a discussion about CPT code 90384 and J2790.  Does anyone know the correct one to report?  They are both valid codes.

Thank you
Rebecca


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 8, 2009)

*J2790 vs 90384*

Here is some info that may help you determine which to charge:


J2790 - Rho D Immune Globulin *INJ,* 300 micrograms (1500 I.U.)


90384 - Rho D Immune Globulin, human, full dose, for *intramuscular use*


Hope this helps! Ashley


----------



## becca12 (May 12, 2009)

So I am confused if the doctor injects it in the office what code do you use?


----------



## kumeena (Jun 13, 2009)

becca12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A coder and I had a discussion about CPT code 90384 and J2790.  Does anyone know the correct one to report?  They are both valid codes.
> 
> ...


 
I use J2790


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 15, 2009)

becca12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A coder and I had a discussion about CPT code 90384 and J2790.  Does anyone know the correct one to report?  They are both valid codes.
> 
> ...



It depends on the payor.  Either one can be reported with 96372 as the administration code.


----------



## twinpw (Jun 19, 2014)

J2790 and 90384 are the same code. The J code is for Medicare and 990384 code is for commercial insurances. Medicare does not recognize the 90384 code. My research shows that that Medicaid and ILM products may accept the J2790, depending on the ins company’s contract, but most lean toward the 90384. The J code has a dosage of 300 mcq (1500 i.u.) per the code book. The J codes are broken down by doses (J2788-J2792). And the 90384 is “full dose” (90385 is the “mini dose”).


----------

